# Vaja Agenda iPad case- Calling all Enablers (and seeking new converts)



## ayuryogini

Normally I don't ask for help with cases, I usually just know what I like and get it, but there are so many choices for this case.

I'm in love with the Vaja Agenda, and with the 15% off coupon, just can't pass it up. 
(Coupon code "MACSTORIES", good till May 30, courtesy of JeffM on another thread.)

The color combos I'm leaning toward are the Woodrose cover with the Woodsmoke or Rosa stripe, or 
the Latte or Warm Sand covers, with either the Woodsmoke, Rosa or Lilac Grey stripe.

I'd love some help with this.

(Before today, with all the whining I've been doing about the dearth of purple iPad covers, I would have gotten a purple one, but Oberon just came out with the Roof of Heaven in Purple for the iPad, and I couldn't say no.)

Thanks in advance.

(Unfortunately, there is no direct link. Go to vajacases.com;
at the top go to Products > iPad; 
images of all the iPad cases load at the bottom of the page; it is the 6th from the left, 7th from the right;
Once you get to the Agenda page [easier than it sounds] near the bottom there is an orange "Customize" link, that will take you to all the color choices)


----------



## akpak

Tough choices! Whatever you choose, I hope you'll post pictures when you get it!

(Me, I'm asking for Coffee Bean with Rossa stripe for my birthday)


----------



## Patrizia

I like the woodsmoke with Rosa.. These cases are gorgeous .. Choices choices.. An hour ago I didn't even know they existed 

I'm still amused you can't customise the iPad cases on the iPad .. Lol


----------



## ayuryogini

akjak said:


> Tough choices! Whatever you choose, I hope you'll post pictures when you get it!
> 
> (Me, I'm asking for Coffee Bean with Rossa stripe for my birthday)


You're lucky you already know what you want so clearly; the Coffee Bean is beautiful with the Birch, Lilac Grey and Baby Blue stripes, too.


----------



## Patrizia

Still trying to decide on my crystal combo., lol


----------



## Anne

Patrizia said:


> I like the woodsmoke with Rosa.. These cases are gorgeous .. Choices choices.. An hour ago I didn't even know they existed
> 
> I'm still amused you can't customise the iPad cases on the iPad .. Lol


Which case are you thinking of getting?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I like the woodrose/woodsmoke combo the best I think. But I also like the warm sand/woodsmoke combo too. 

Tough choices.

I'm trying to figure out which one of the BRATs I can sell so I can get the crystal case. I REALLY like the Friar Brown or Woodsmoke with Pink crystals.


----------



## Patrizia

The crystal one. I'm trying to figure out the leather and crystal color combo.. Crystals should be clear or pink.. I wish the colors were easier to see


----------



## Anne

Oh no just when I thought I had all the iPad cases I needed.


----------



## Anne

Patrizia said:


> The crystal one. I'm trying to figure out the leather and crystal color combo.. Crystals should be clear or pink.. I wish the colors were easier to see


Which one is the crystal one?


----------



## Patrizia

If you go to ipads.. And you see the list at the bottom it's the fouth one I .. Shows a beige color but when you bring it up you see the swarvoski crystals.. Go to customize and the choices are there.. Give me your thoughts


----------



## corkyb

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one struggling with colors.  I love this case but worried about how the stand will be.  I think I may have to try it though and just see.
I am torn between purple and lilac or a more neutral color.  
Paula ny


----------



## Patrizia

Do you mean the crystal ? Same here I like mulberry but it might Be too bright..lavender and woodsmoke got my attention but I wonder if it has a stand. I wish it had more photos


----------



## luvmy4brats

Patrizia said:


> Do you mean the crystal ? Same here I like mulberry but it might Be too bright..lavender and woodsmoke got my attention but I wonder if it has a stand. I wish it had more photos


The Crystal one doesn't have a stand, only the agenda I think.

I discovered I can get a better view of the colors if I customize the iPhone case.

Patrizia, that mulberry does look kinda bright.


----------



## Anne

Patrizia said:


> If you go to ipads.. And you see the list at the bottom it's the fouth one I .. Shows a beige color but when you bring it up you see the swarvoski crystals.. Go to customize and the choices are there.. Give me your thoughts


I love this case. The woodsmoke is beautiful. Are you going to have your name put on it?


----------



## Patrizia

Yes.. I also own a company so I may put my logo on it


----------



## Anne

Patrizia said:


> Yes.. I also own a company so I may put my logo on it


That would be cool. I think I would just put my name on mine. I love this cover. I am not sure when I will be able to buy it. I like the lavender and the mulberry. I am not sure about the cystals yet.


----------



## Patrizia

It is beautiful but I think I will start a new thread on it soon. I just realized in reading back I am being rude and hijacking  Ayuryogini's thread..she has a decision to make!!! So vaga agenda cases!! What do we think?


----------



## Anne

Patrizia said:


> It is beautiful but I think I will start a new thread on it soon. I just realized in reading back I am being rude and hijacking Ayuryogini's thread..she has a decision to make!!! So vaga agenda cases!! What do we think?


Sounds good to me


----------



## Anne

Patrizia: If order one . Let me know what colores you choose.


----------



## Cuechick

I saw this youtube review of a vaja ipad cover and honestly it does not look that good. I also saw where you can not return it, one guy posted pics on the macrumor board showing how his cover was not fitted at all like the pics on the website (it also looks different on the youtube video) and they were just like "oh well"...


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> I think at this point I will not be ordering a cover from them. I did not like that they do not answer emails and that they have raised the price of there covers.


I've made the same decision.

Thank you, all, for your feedback on helping me decide on a cover, and on the info regarding their recent poor customer service;

I finally received a response from Maria Cecelia that they had not received any other emails from me; and this is after their automatic responder sent me an email back to let me know they were not in the office, so obviously she is not telling the truth, which seems like a pattern from what I've read with other posters. (I had sent 5-6 emails, and the final one stated, "If I do not hear from you, I will not be ordering.") She held firm to the $230, even though my lack of ordering was due to their delay.

My final email to them let them know that due to their poor handling around their iPad cover orders, poor customer service and sending out shoddy products, they are losing the reputation that they took so long to build, and they may want to rethink their practices in the long run. I thought they could take a lesson from Orbino, who, when overwhelmed by iPad case orders, developed a special forum to respond to Customer's concerns, and did so with grace. Orbino also didn't cancel orders under the guise of banks denying credit cards, so they could raise the price by $30.
I don't expect to get a response, but I'll let you know if I do.

I have to say I'm really disappointed in Vaja, as I really loved that cover. However, I bought one from Oberon, and I am loving it more each day. I thank you all for your references to other sites as well; I think you saved me some money and even greater disappointment.


----------



## akpak

It's disappointing to hear about Vaja's CS nightmares... I ordered an iPod case from them several years ago, and I was really impressed with the quality of the case. Oh well.


----------



## Eeyore

akjak said:


> It's disappointing to hear about Vaja's CS nightmares...


Yep, I think the poor company just got overwhelmed. With over 2 million iPads sold over the past two months and now iPad sales rolling out in multiple countries, the folks there are drowning in a tidal wave. Back when the iPad first came out in April, I sent Vaja a question about the Mamut case (It was just a picture in the background, wasn't even listed yet) and I think Cecilia(?) emailed me a reply within 5 hours.

I don't know how Oberon Design is handling it? Maybe they hired a lot of extra CS people? I have one their Kindle cases (Blue Dragonfly Pond) but none of their designs for the iPad knocked me down and dragged me around.

I wish both companies the best of luck.

Best Wishes!


----------



## corkyb

Eeyore,
What case did you order, the Noreve?
Inquiring minds need to know.
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore

Here's something I just spotted. The cases.com website will soon be carrying Vaja cases for the iPad. You probably won't be able to customize the colors that you want but cases.com does accept returns, and they are based out of Colorado. Some of us here at KB purchased our Piel Frama cases from cases.com.

Here's the link about Vaja:

http://www.cases.com/vaja-ipad.htm

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Eeyore said:


> Sorry, Bad News---
> 
> For those of you who have been watching the Vaja Agenda case, the price has now risen to $230, up from the original $200. The wait time on crafting has also increased from 35 days to 45 days. I guess the Vaja people are falling behind due to all of the new orders coming in.


Sorry for more Bad News. I was just on the Vaja site. The Vaja Agenda case price is now $280 and the wait time on crafting has also increased to 60 days. Looks like Vaja has priced themselves out of the market. All of the other Vaja iPad cases seem to still have their original listed prices and crafting times.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore said:


> Sorry for more Bad News. I was just on the Vaja site. The Vaja Agenda case price is now $280 and the wait time on crafting has also increased to 60 days. Looks like Vaja has priced themselves out of the market. All of the other Vaja iPad cases seem to still have their original listed prices and crafting times.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Crazy, from $200 to $280 in less than one month.
I've noticed they're offering fewer color choices, too.
Thanks for keeping us updated, Eeyore.


----------



## Eeyore

Recent pictures of a newly arrived Vaja Agenda case on the MacRumors forum.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10131578&postcount=98

and also here:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10132756&postcount=103

Looks very nicely made, just like my Vaja Mamut case.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for sharing that Eeyore; have you posted a review of your Mamut case? I haven't been on the boards as much lately.
The longer I have my Oberon, the happier I am with it, and find I really don't need all the different angles; 
on the Agenda, I could never get past the stripe on the front, and now I can't get past the cost, but I'm really glad they are still turning out a great product.


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks for sharing that Eeyore; have you posted a review of your Mamut case? I haven't been on the boards as much lately.
> The longer I have my Oberon, the happier I am with it, and find I really don't need all the different angles;
> on the Agenda, I could never get past the stripe on the front, and now I can't get past the cost, but I'm really glad they are still turning out a great product.


My review of the Vaja Mamut case is posted here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25003.msg483919.html

Just scroll down to post #11. I will be updating that thread later today with a review of the Noreve Ambition case I received earlier this week.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP

In case anyone is still looking for the Vaja Mamut iVolution:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vaja-Mamut-Limited-Ed-iVolution-Case-Apple-iPad-/330446003413?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf01ddcd5#ht_3732wt_1200

$269 buy it now to US address only. Seller appears to have good feedback.

(not affiliated with the seller; came across it while browsing)


----------



## corkyb

It's gone.


----------



## Ms Deb

My Vaja Agenda case arrived on Monday.  I love it!  The quality is superb.  I ordered it on the 10th of May, when they were promising 35 day turn around.  It took 45 days.  I emailed them on day 35 asking about delivery time, They responded within two hours explaining demand was higher then they were expecting, and there would be a delay. It was shipped on a Thursday, and I received it on Monday.  All in all, though it took 10 extra days, I would say customer service was good.  The color was what I was expecting – I ordered the Grenadine, with black trim.  The case is a bright orange-red, with a black stripe. It weighs approx. 8.6 oz.  I am very happy with it.  I will post pictures when I have more time.


----------



## corkyb

How is the typing position?
Can I ask what you paid for it?
Paula


----------



## corkyb

OH I am dying for pictures today as I think their 15% coupon is good through today.


----------



## corkyb

Vaja.com has new solid color Leather agenda cases for $230.
Paula


----------



## kindlemama

Here's the Mamut iVolution on eBay again, but the price has gone up by $20.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330447624209&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Thanks for the info about the agenda cases in solid colors, Paula, which is actually what I prefer. Off to look at them now.


----------



## jbw

Is anyone else having trouble adding a custom item to their shopping cart on vaja.com? I just tried to add a custom agenda case, but when I click the add to cart button, nothing happens.
I can only add items that are available for immediate shipping.


----------



## kindlemama

I am.  That's what I just came back to post about.  When I try to go to the customize screen, it gets stuck at 36%.

I'd really like to know if you can get that Agenda 2 in a solid color, without the the stand part having to be a different color.  Won't be able to tell till we can get to the customize screen, I guess.

And Paula, when I went on the site, it says that they're $220.  Am I looking at the right thing?


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I think I hit the wrong key.  Good luck.  I won'der if the coupon still works, can you let me know?


----------



## jbw

I can get to the customize screen and you can get it in a solid color. I just can't get it to add to the cart.


----------



## VictoriaP

kindlemama said:


> I am. That's what I just came back to post about. When I try to go to the customize screen, it gets stuck at 36%.
> 
> I'd really like to know if you can get that Agenda 2 in a solid color, without the the stand part having to be a different color. Won't be able to tell till we can get to the customize screen, I guess.
> 
> And Paula, when I went on the site, it says that they're $220. Am I looking at the right thing?


I'd love this, but even if the coupon worked, I'm still choking on that price. It's beautiful, and it seems functional, but it's just too rich for my blood.


----------



## kindlemama

jbw, can you get the inside the same color as the outside, or is that set to the lighter color?  

It just seems that since the inside eventually becomes the outside (when you set it up), it would have a tendency to get dirty.  Plus, just looks-wise, it's such a stark contrast in color.  

I would love to be able to get it in the Mamut iVolution color.  I love that!


----------



## jbw

kindlemama said:


> jbw, can you get the inside the same color as the outside, or is that set to the lighter color?
> 
> It just seems that since the inside eventually becomes the outside (when you set it up), it would have a tendency to get dirty. Plus, just looks-wise, it's such a stark contrast in color.
> 
> I would love to be able to get it in the Mamut iVolution color. I love that!


You can get the inside the same color as the outside in certain color combinations (black, white, ruby wine, violet), but if you can't add it to your cart, it's kind of a moot point.
They don't offer the Mamut color in the agenda. I haven't seen the Mamut case on their site for awhile now.


----------



## corkyb

I was able to get all the way to putting in my credit card.  The coupon no longer works.  Bahhh.  I didn't order.  I did order a current generation ipod nano on woot.com today for $99 new with 1 year apple warranty included plus $5.00 shipping.  Can't get them that cheap anywhere.


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, jbw.  If I were to get one, I'd get the brown one that's shown, but I'd also want the inside to be brown, or at least something darker than what's pictured.  I just tried accessing the website again, and I'm still stuck on 36%.

I have a Noreve Sandy Vintage on order which should have shipped today.  I see the Vaja in my future; the Noreve will help decide just how far in the future.  

Another coupon could help decide too.


----------



## Eeyore

jbw said:


> I can get to the customize screen and you can get it in a solid color. I just can't get it to add to the cart.


Check to make sure you are using Windows Explorer as a browser. I had the very same problem with both Firefox and Safari when I ordered my Vaja Mamut. Apparently, you can't get to the very bottom button to add to cart using anything except Windows Explorer.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Deb G

Has anyone actually received their personalized Vaja Agenda case??  I ordered the end of May they charged my card 2 days later and its going on 2 months. I've sent emails and get very polite replies about production and demand.  It's very discouraging.


----------



## Cuechick

That really sucks Deb cause most credit cards have a time limit if you want to dispute the charge. If you are having second thoughts you may want to act now. I can understand it takes time but they should not charge your card till they are ready to ship.


----------



## Anne

Deb G said:


> Has anyone actually received their personalized Vaja Agenda case?? I ordered the end of May they charged my card 2 days later and its going on 2 months. I've sent emails and get very polite replies about production and demand. It's very discouraging.


Deb: I am sorry you are having trouble. I am so happy I did not order one now.I hope it is worth the wait for you.


----------



## Deb G

Octochick said:


> That really sucks Deb cause most credit cards have a time limit if you want to dispute the charge. If you are having second thoughts you may want to act now. I can understand it takes time but they should not charge your card till they are ready to ship.


Well since it was a special order with my name on it I don't think I can cancel now. It was supposed to take 35 days. Plus they are an international company. I think i will try to cancel my order.


----------



## Anne

Deb G said:


> Well since it was a special order with my name on it I don't think I can cancel now. It was supposed to take 35 days. Plus they are an international company. I think i will try to cancel my order.


You should try and cancel the order.


----------



## Eeyore

Here's some pictures from a forum user who just received his Vaja Agenda (version 1) on the Macrumors site.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10698522&postcount=195

Going back through the forum posts, it looks like he had ordered it sometime during the last week of May. Deb G, was that 30 actual days or 30 _working_ days to create the Vaja? I know that Noreve actually doesn't send out until after 30 working days for a not in stock case, which irritates a lot of buyers. We all just assume 30 calendar days.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for keeping us updated, Eeyore; it really looks very beautiful from the pictures, and nicely made.


----------



## Deb G

I finally got my case and I think Im really going to like it. Thank heavens when I ordered I got the discount and it was before the price went up. It took about 60 days to get it and they said it was due to the large number of orders. Based on everything and even though I like it I don't think I would order from them again.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Deb,
I'm glad that you FINALLY GOT IT!!!  Glad you like it so much. I really like that case, but I just can't afford it right now and also I was a bit worried about how long it was taking for you receive yours.


----------



## ayuryogini

Deb G said:


> I finally got my case and I think Im really going to like it. Thank heavens when I ordered I got the discount and it was before the price went up. It took about 60 days to get it and they said it was due to the large number of orders. Based on everything and even though I like it I don't think I would order from them again.


Pictures?? I'd love to enjoy it vicariously. That was really great that you got it at the original price AND with the discount code; it took me a long time to get over that fact that it the price skyrocketed so quickly, but i'm such a procrastinator. 
I'd love to see pics of yours.


----------



## Anne

Deb G said:


> I finally got my case and I think Im really going to like it. Thank heavens when I ordered I got the discount and it was before the price went up. It took about 60 days to get it and they said it was due to the large number of orders. Based on everything and even though I like it I don't think I would order from them again.


I would love to see pictures


----------



## Deb G

Let me see what I can do ... it's very plain, I ordered it in the blue and made sure the strip was the same color as the rest of the case.  I did order it with my name on it and with our family motto "We are One".  I'll try to get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## Anne

Deb G said:


> Let me see what I can do ... it's very plain, I ordered it in the blue and made sure the strip was the same color as the rest of the case. I did order it with my name on it and with our family motto "We are One". I'll try to get some pics up this weekend.


Thanks Deb


----------



## ayuryogini

Deb G said:


> Let me see what I can do ... it's very plain, I ordered it in the blue and made sure the strip was the same color as the rest of the case. I did order it with my name on it and with our family motto "We are One". I'll try to get some pics up this weekend.


Yaaayy!! Thank you! I love that you got the cover and the stripe the same color; I don't care for the stripe, and that will definitely make it look nicer, I think.
I can't wait to see it, no pressure, ok hardly any!


----------

